# Where do take ball screws for repair?



## strantor (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm refurbishing my 1988 Lagunmatic CNC and I have reason to suspect the ball screws are worn out. The previous owner told me it probably needed new ball screws and i found that the table had several thou of play in X axis before I disassembled it; I should have done better checks to determine whether it was in fact the ball screw or the thrust bearing. But I got ahead of myself and just took it all apart, including (unintentionally) unthreading the ball screw from the ball nut, so the balls are now loose in a ziplock bag. I don't want to waste a lot of time trying to reassemble it to verify it's worn before sending it off. I'm pretty confident that it is, so I'd rather just send it off to be checked out by someone less stupid than me, and re-ground/re-balled if possible or quote replacement if not. So where do I send it? Is there anywhere near Houston TX known for doing a good job so I can just drop off & pick up locally? How much does a ball screw refurb typically cost?


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 23, 2018)

I can't make any recommendations as to which shop to use, but I was surprised to find at least 5 ball screw rebuilders in the Houston area.

https://www.google.com/search?q=bal....69i57j0l3.19387j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## strantor (Dec 23, 2018)

JimDawson said:


> I can't make any recommendations as to which shop to use, but I was surprised to find at least 5 ball screw rebuilders in the Houston area.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=bal....69i57j0l3.19387j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Thanks. I have an RFQ in to one of the shops on the list (Ross CNC) but I have a general distrust of online reviews and I'm out on a limb hoping someone on the forum has utilized a local company and can provide an honest review (of any place within 100 miles)


----------



## strantor (Dec 23, 2018)

Well if nobody has a local recommendation, is there a reputable place in N.A. that a lot of people send their stuff off to with consistently good results?


----------



## astjp2 (Jan 15, 2019)

Just buy new, rebuilt ones do not last and are not accurate...


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 18, 2019)

Seems like false economy to try and rebuild them- I recommend buying new also
I would wager the cost to rebuild to be 2/3 the cost of new.
mark


----------



## strantor (Jan 19, 2019)

The problem buying new is they don't seem to match the dimensions of off-the-shelf parts, so I'm guessing they would have to be custom made.


----------



## magicniner (Jan 19, 2019)

Ball screws can be bought over length and machined to size, CBN inserts work fine on the hardened outer skin.


----------

